# Does ruger offer extended magazines for the SR45?



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nuff said.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Just checked the Ruger website and only see a 10 round magazine offered for the SR45.
Don't know if you might find an after-market one with a larger capacity.


----------

